# Why does my dog go crazy at 10:30 pm?



## LibbyDog

Hi there,
I'm new to this board and new to dog ownership. We got a new Polish Lowland Sheepdog puppy about 10 days ago. She'll be three months old tomorrow. 

Is it normal for a puppy to go completely crazy late in the evening? She's pretty mellow during the day. We take her out for a few walks, play with her, etc. But no matter how much activity she gets during the day, she goes completely crazy around 10 or 10:30. She runs around like a mad woman, grabs things, play bites, barks. Even if we take her outside again instead of walking and roaming like she does during the day, she just runs around in circles, jumps, pulls, etc. I tried to pick her up and calm her down and I could feel her heart beating really fast. Why does she go crazy for no reason? And any tips for calming her down?


----------



## ireth0

It's normal and most people refer to it as 'zoomies', haha.

No reason to be concerned, but if you want her to try and be calmer I would just avoid adding extra stimulation during this time. Otherwise yes, it's totally normal and she'll grow out of it eventually.


----------



## HollowHeaven

Zoomies.

It's just a burst of energy and your pup basically saying YAY I'M ALIVE I AM HEALTHY I AM HAPPY YAY LOVE LIFE LETS RUN BECAUSE RUNNING AND SPINNING AND SCREAMING AND RIPPING YOUR HOUSE DOWN MEANS YAYA SO YAYAYAYAYAY
Basically. 
Move breakable objects and get the video camera out.


----------



## elrohwen

Yes! Totally normal. My pup chooses 8-10pm as his crazy time. He's a year old now and this is still the time he chooses to go a little nutty. It doesn't matter how much exercise he's had throughout the day, unless the exercise is right around 8pm he's going to be crazy during that time. I use the time to play with him (things like tug and fetch) or give him a food toy or bully stick if I want him to settle down and leave me alone.


----------



## Hambonez

Yep. 8-9 used to be "the witching hour" when my dog was a puppy. He took all his last bits of energy for the night and LOST HIS MIND. We took to playing with him a bit, then giving him a chewie when he became too unruly. Then he'd pass out for the night  Now he just settles down on the couch about 8:30 and sleeps until it's time for bed.


----------



## Indigo

Zoomies are great, it tires them out without you having to do any of the work! I would let my dog into the backyard where there was plenty of room and just let him run out all that pent up energy.

Also: Polish Lowland Sheepdog, good choice! Love those shaggy sheepdogs.


----------



## Amaryllis

Kabota's not a puppy, but I was out of town for 2 days, and I normally take Kabota to bed with me around 10:30 and my husband goes to bed much later. He said Kabota acted like a kid allowed to stay up late. At 10:30, he'd look around, wondering why he wasn't going to bed. At 11, he started grabbing random things and running around the house, barking and generally causing trouble. By midnight, he was grumpy about not being in bed and kept huffing at my husband and trying to lead him to the stairs.


----------



## tigerkitty

Jet does this, too. He has a mad half-hour where he uses the sofas as a bouncy castle and steals all the cats toys. I've heard it's quite normal!


----------



## briteday

Another "yes" from me. Our new puppy will chase her tail one way, then the other. After that it's a few thousand happy laps from one end of the family room to the other, behind, over, under furniture. By that time we're ready to break out the basket of tennis balls and bounce them around for 30 minutes of fetch and a bit of training...leave it, drop, fetch, come, find it, OUCH! bite inhibition. Whew, then she gets one last potty break and off to her crate for the night. And she's been with us about eight weeks but she is finally sleeping through the night without a potty break at almost 12 weeks old.


----------



## BubbaMoose

You all are so lucky! My 8 year old has NEVER had the zoomies and my 8 month old has had them two times. 

And, they're WEIMARANERS. Gypped much?!

I think zoomies are the cutest, funniest thing. 

But yes OP, definitely sounds like a case of the Zoomies, and I may be slightly envious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayota

HollowHeaven said:


> Zoomies.
> 
> It's just a burst of energy and your pup basically saying YAY I'M ALIVE I AM HEALTHY I AM HAPPY YAY LOVE LIFE LETS RUN BECAUSE RUNNING AND SPINNING AND SCREAMING AND RIPPING YOUR HOUSE DOWN MEANS YAYA SO YAYAYAYAYAY
> Basically.
> Move breakable objects and get the video camera out.


Yeah pretty much. Roxie does this regularly even though she's seven and a half. Faxon just had her own little episode.


----------



## seaboxador

It's surplus energy. It might mean that she needs some more activity in the day. It's a puppy thing. Just enjoy and laugh at it.


----------



## surlys_mom

I'd say you're mighty lucky if this only happens at a certain time at only 3 months of age!  My puppy has had the zoomies non-stop for 10 months now lol.


----------



## Deamian

Yep our Malamute started young with the Zoomies at 10pm, wife trying to go to bed and it's time to be noisy as can be. We try to use it as a training tool, let her bounce around, and change gears to sit, or something attention grabbing lol. Interesting animals..


----------



## Echo the Dog

Yep, it's the zoomies. My pup get two walks per day, but right after the second, around 7:30 she gets her nightly zoomy period. She will go for about a half hour in the back yard crazy as heck just running nuts. She really loves it when her people join her.


----------



## llillio

Yup, zoomies, puppy burns, my little guys got it too. Every morning and evening he'll run circles around the living room/kitchen/backyard...


----------

